# exporter tous les mails d'entourage vers outlook



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

bonjour

jusqu'a present je bossais avec mon Mac perso

et on vient de m'acheter un portable pc pour le boulot

j'aimerai donc transferer tous mes mails pro de Entourage vers Outlook 2007 sur windows

malheureusement je vois que dans outlook, la liste des logiciels de mail importable ne contient pas entourage mac  alors que c'est un produit MS !!

pourriez vous m'aider???

merci


----------



## BernardRey (1 Juillet 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> je vois que dans outlook, la liste des logiciels de mail importable ne contient pas entourage mac  alors que c'est un produit MS !!



C'est peut-être un produit MS, mais c'est surtout un produit Mac  

Pour récupérer tes messages, le plus simple c'est de raccorder Entourage à ton serveur Exchange (sinon, je ne vois pas quel intérêt tu peux avoir à utiliser Outlook ) ou sinon, de passer par un compte IMAP.

Autre piste : en glissant les dossiers depuis Entourage vers le bureau, tu obtiens une magnifique archive MBOX (ben oui, contrairement à Outlook, Entourage est bâté sur des standards). Les archives MBOX étant utilisées par Thunderbird, tu devrais pouvoir les récupérer de cette façon. Après, une fois sur PC, si vraiment tu tiens à Outlook (!), tu devrais trouver de l'aide sur des forums Windows si l'import depuis Thunderbird n'est pas prévu directement...

Encore une : en glissant les messages depuis Entourage vers le bureau, tu obtiens autant de fichiers au format .eml, c'est à dire récupérables (après transfert via CD ou clé USB) dans Outlook Express. Il me semble que dans les dernières versions d'Outlook Express la compatibilité n'était plus aussi bonne, mais ça permet tout de même de récupérer l'essentiel. Ceci dit, les deux autres pistes me semble nettement meilleures...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

salut

le probleme c'est que j'ai qd meme plusieurs milliers de mails

mon fichier export RGE fait pas loin de 1 Go

ca va etre complique si je fais ca manuellement

ce n'est pas que je tiens a outlook mais bon, j'en ai marre d'utiliser mon portable perso pour bosser alors on m'a achete un pc

alors maintenant faut transferer

Bon alors "one more time" : Les logiciels internet, c'est dans le forum "Internet" que &#231;a se passe !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

personne ?


----------



## BernardRey (3 Juillet 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> personne ?


Quel est le problème ? Tu as testé laquelle (lesquelles) des méthodes indiquées et pour quel résultat ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

j'ai teste la premiere solution qui ne marche pas chez moi

la 2e solution, je disais que j'ai presque 1 Go de mail, je peux pas me permettre de faire ca manuellement

pour info j'ai outlook 2007 sur pc et entourage 2004 sur le mac

y a pas un soft qui convertit automatiquement ?


----------



## BernardRey (3 Juillet 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> j'ai teste la premiere solution qui ne marche pas chez moi


Laquelle IMAP ou Exchange ?



enzo0511 a dit:


> la 2e solution, je disais que j'ai presque 1 Go de mail, je peux pas me permettre de faire ca manuellement


Glisser-déposer un ou deux dossiers depuis la partie gauche d'Entourage vers le bureau puis mettre tout ça sur une clé USB et recopier sur un PC avec Thunderbird ne me semble pourtant pas si compliqué. A moins que tu ne disposes pas d'une clé USB de taille suffisante (mais tu dois pouvoir en emprunter une pour l'occasion). Quelle est la difficulté que tu rencontres exactement ?



enzo0511 a dit:


> y a pas un soft qui convertit automatiquement ?


Ben non. Enfin, pas que je sache (mais tu peux faire appel à des AppleScripts comme Export-Import Entourage de Paul Berkowitz qui simplifient les choses). C'est bien toute la difficulté d'un logiciel comme Outlook qui n'est pas compatible avec grand chose... 

Comme Outlook est avant tout fait pour fonctionner sur Exchange, la meilleure solution c'est bien celle indiquée en tout premier (et si ce n'est pas pour fonctionner avec Exchange, l'intérêt d'utiliser Outlook ne me semble vraiment pas évident).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

je sais bien mais pour le boulot, j'ai un pc

donc...

a moins que tu aies un logiciel de mail a me conseiller sur windows qui reconnaisse facilement le fichier RGE d'entourage ?

merci


----------



## BernardRey (3 Juillet 2007)

enzo0511 a dit:


> je sais bien mais pour le boulot, j'ai un pc


Les logiciels de messagerie sur PC ne manquent pas. Thunderbird est un bon client, complet et plein de fonctionnalit&#233;s. M&#234;me Outlook Express (maintenant rebaptis&#233; "Windows Mail" ou "Live jesaisplusquoi") est moins "verrouill&#233;" qu'Outlook.



enzo0511 a dit:


> a moins que tu aies un logiciel de mail a me conseiller sur windows qui reconnaisse facilement le fichier RGE d'entourage ?


Tu es sur une fausse piste. Les archives RGE d'Entourage sont dans un format qui n'est reconnu que par Entourage (et tu noteras que je ne t'ai pas parl&#233; d'utiliser ce format pour faire un transfert). Il te faut cr&#233;er des archives MBOX qui s'obtiennent en glissant des dossiers depuis la partie gauche de la fen&#234;tre vers le bureau. Ce format est un standard utilis&#233; (entre autres) par Thunderbird &#233;galement.


----------

